# I Am From Ontario



## jeffz (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,  I am Newbie Here From Ontario. I feel happy to member of this forum.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## morph4me (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## exile (Mar 19, 2009)

Good to have you with us, fellow Canuck!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome! We have lots of people here from Ontario and from Western NY and the Detroit area.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi & welcome to MT. When you say Ontario, make sure you always say California around here. For most folks here, they think of the Canadian territory, rather than the IE.:ultracool


----------



## stickarts (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 19, 2009)

IcemanSK said:


> Hi & welcome to MT. When you say Ontario, make sure you always say California around here. For most folks here, they think of the Canadian territory, rather than the IE.:ultracool




Yup, had me thinking Canada.

Anyways Ontario is a province, not a territory 

We have 10 provinces and 3 territories, (Yukon, Nunavit and Northwest Territories)


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> Yup, had me thinking Canada.
> 
> Anyways Ontario is a province, not a territory
> 
> We have 10 provinces and 3 territories, (Yukon, Nunavit and Northwest Territories)


 

My appologies.:asian:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 19, 2009)

I had heard of the Ontario, California, but never looked it up:



> *Ontario* is a city located in San Bernardino County, California, United States. As of the 2000 Census, the city had a total population of 170,373. It is the home of LA/Ontario International Airport and the Ontario Mills. It is also the former home of the Ontario Motor Speedway. It takes its name from the Ontario Model Colony development established in 1882 by Canadian engineers George Chaffey and William Chaffey, who named the settlement after their home province of Ontario, Canada.



It's named after the Province of Ontario, Canada, so perhaps we can call it Little Ontario, Ontario, Jr., Ontario II.

Kidding. Welcome aboard from a 'fellow' Ontarion.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2009)

I've actually been to Ontario, California! Who knew?


----------



## Miles (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT!

My wife is from Ontario (Toronto) originally.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to the list.


----------



## MasterWright (Mar 22, 2009)

Ontario California, Ontario Canada..... same kind of place

Except in the winter...lol


----------



## just2kicku (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to MT, where do you train in Ontario? I am in Rancho Cucamonga.  Yes everyone, there really is a Cucamonga


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 22, 2009)

just2kicku said:


> Welcome to MT, where do you train in Ontario? I am in Rancho Cucamonga.  Yes everyone, there really is a Cucamonga



I can't find the audio for it, but Mel Blanc used to do a bit as a train announcer on The Jack Benny Show:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*"Anaheim, Azusa and Cucamonga"* - On the sitcom THE JACK BENNY SHOW/CBS/1950-65 (and on radio) Mel        Blanc played a Union Depot train caller who announced via megaphone or        loudspeaker system the trains arriving and departing from the station. For        example, *"Train leaving on Track 5 for Anaheim, Azusa and        Cuuuu-ca-mon-gaaa!"* After repeated announcements, the train caller        continued "Look we're not asking much. Two of ya, or even one of ya...just        somebody to keep the engineer company." And still later "Please, please!        I'll get fired if I don't get somebody on the train for Anaheim, Azusa and        Cuuuu-ca-mon-gaaa!" For comic tension, the show's writers often        experimented with the pause placing it between "Cuuu" and "Ca-mon-gaaa."        Once a whole comedy skit was inserted in between the pause. TRIVIA NOTE:        In February 1993, the California town of Rancho Cucamonga, made famous by        Jack Benny's long-running gag, erected a statue honoring the late        comedian. [/FONT]
> http://www.tvacres.com/trains_azusa.htm


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome and happy posting. I have family in Ontario. Specifically Toronto and in the London ares.

Michael


----------

